# Hong Kong,China-5y F-Lilly-ear removed-sad story



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Contact person is [email protected]. This dog is NOT located in the states but travel arrangements can be made arranged...please forward
Dear Animal lovers,



The note that follows from my friend/massage therapist Judy Slade's daughter, Janice Jensen, who is living in Hong Kong and has established an animal rescue. Her words tell Lilly's story best. Judy asked me if I could take Lilly, a 5-year old German Shepherd Dog, and I would, in a heartbeat, were it not for Don's allergies. We can only have "hypo-allergenic", non-shedders in our home.

Janice called me from Hong Kong last night, and I asked her to forward as much information as possible She is truly passionate about this dog, who seems to be a real sweetheart. Unfortunately, because Lilly will be "imperfect" after her ear is removed, she would be considered unadoptable by Chinese standards. Janice already has several dogs, and they are living in a household with children, all of whom Lilly is getting along with.

Janice is looking for a permanent home, not a shelter, for Lilly (photo below) and I promised her I'd contact everyone I know who might be interested, or might know someone who might be interested.

Please contact me and/or forward this as you see fit. The more people who know about Lilly, the better chance we have to find her a home.

Many thanks,
Kathy

**************************
Hi Kathy,

Thank you in advance for your help trying to place Lilly. Her story is as follows:

Lilly was a gift for a woman who never wanted her. Although from what we can tell she had been with the same owner for nearly 5 years, it seems Lilly often "disappeared" and would eventually find her way back. This last time Lilly was on the streets she suffered an ear infection that drew flies and resulted in Fly Strike. Lilly's first surgery was to remove approximately 1000 maggots from her ear. The entire ear canal has been destroyed and the eardrum and connecting apparatus no longer exist. The owner was found from Lilly's microchip be she has chosen not to take Lilly back saying she, "Never wanted her in the first place."

My last few days with Lilly have made me fall in love with her. Through the pain and suffering she has endured. Lilly has maintained a warm, gentle and even playful nature. She has made friends with my own 4 dogs of varying ages, size and breeds yet always keeps an eye on my whereabouts.

Lilly will be going for a second surgery to remove her outer ear and clean out as much of the damaged tissue as possible.

I am looking for a very special home for Lilly. She is desperate to bond with a family and is highly intelligent, loyal and loving. As a German Shepherd, Lilly is stereotypical in her personality. She is housebroken, highly intelligent, loving, playful, loves other dogs, gentle and would thrive in the right home. Although her hearing loss in new, she seems to be adjusting well and typically sleeps with her good ear up 

Lilly currently lives in Hong Kong where her adoption options are limited. If you have interest in offering Lilly a home for the rest of her life, please contact me at [email protected]

We are taking care of all of her current medical bills and would help in the expense of her transfer to the States.

Warm regards,

Janice Jensen
hkanimalspeak.org


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

OMG what a sad story. She is gorgeous, I would take her in a heartbeat. Poor little girl, she looks so much like my Sam.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Even with an ear gone, she is absolutely gorgeous! _Please_ tell me someone will take her!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"she has chosen not to take Lilly back saying she, "Never wanted her in the first place."

THAT was the saddest part of the story for me


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, it was very sad; it brought tears to my eyes. She looks so sweet, how could anyone NOT want her? Poor little girl.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

She is so sweet looking, even with the missing ear. I wish I could have her.


----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

where did the picture go?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

still there


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Seriously, what would it take to get her here? My mother is currently looking for the right GSD to rescue. This girl may be the one! We live in Southwest Mo and my mom lives in the country with over 10 acres for this girl to play in. Can someone please get back with me on how to get her here and what it would involve.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Dorian,
Here's their website: http://www.hkanimalspeak.org/

and here's the contact email: [email protected]
I think her name is Janice Jensen per the first post.

Probably would be best if you contact her directly because I think this is going to be a major coordination effort to get her to the states.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"Lilly currently lives in Hong Kong where her adoption options are limited. If you have interest in offering Lilly a home for the rest of her life, please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks all, I just sent an email to her. Keep fingers crossed! This girl would live the life of a queen!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes please keep us posted, I would love to know she found a wonderful home.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Still have not heard anything back







Will email again tonight and lets all keep hope I hear something back.


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

I am hoping that you will hear something back about poor, sweet Lily...I will keep checking in on her situation. Judy


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

I got this email this am. Sounds like she was a heart stealer:

Dear Lilly Fans! I want to thank you all for your requests for information and overall interest in this lovely dog. After much consideration, I have decided to add Lilly to my home as dog #5. She loves my home and my family loves her. Although I am trading this commitment for choosing to not foster anymore, I will be working to put a network of fosters together in my place.

All good things work out in one means or the other. Now my search continues


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Awww, that's such great news! 

Everything happens for a reason, and the right dog will come at the right time...


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

So glad to hear this sweet girl found a home.


----------

